# Tecumseh manual & Carb problem



## charlesmel (Dec 13, 2008)

Could I please get a manual for Tecumseh carburetors. I have a 6.5hp Toro snowblower with carb problems. If I prime the carb as the owners manual says, the engine will not start. If I don't prime it at all, it starts but is barely running. I have to open the choke as soon as it starts. The engine runs great once it starts. Carb was rebuilt 3 years ago. Any ideas??? Charles


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The high-speed mixture may be set too rich, or the float may have some gas in it, and the fuel level in the bowl is too high.

Is this a 2-stroke or 4-stroke?

An OEM manual with a good carb. section is:
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## charlesmel (Dec 13, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> The high-speed mixture may be set too rich, or the float may have some gas in it, and the fuel level in the bowl is too high.
> 
> Is this a 2-stroke or 4-stroke?
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's a 2 or 4 stroke. It's a 6.5hp, model HSK 60. I'll try setting the high speed mixture a little leaner. Also when I rebuilt the carb 3 years ago, I set the float at 11/64". This is slightly different than the setting specified but I was told this would be better for a Tecumseh carb. I'm not sure what the Tecumseh setting should be. Could this be the problem? Charles


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

We had two settings we used, one for a unit with tire chains, which made it bounce around a lot, and on for without chains. With the carb. upside-down, an OLDER carb. (the kind without the plastic main nozzle above the jet area) you can set the float parallel (less fuel in bowl, for with chains), or anywhere down to the OEM setting of 11/64".
Because of EPA emissions, carbs. today have to run leaner so anything newer I set at 11/64" so the fuel is drawn (actually pushed by atmos. pressure) up the feed nozzle easier.
HSK60 is a 4-stroke, and will have an oil dipstick/filler tube.
HSK600 is a 2-stroke, and requires pre-mixed (oil & gas mixed) fuel like a chainsaw. It's a common engine in single-stage snowthrowers.


----------



## tecumseh123 (Apr 19, 2018)

The link doesn't work anymore now guys. Does someone still has this Tecumseh Service Manual 692609.pdf? Please can you share it If you do have? I really need it.

Best regards


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not sure if I have the right one, but try this link

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh181-1275-14.pdf


----------

